# Tumblers for beginners ?



## golub (Feb 24, 2012)

I am very new to pigeons and was thinking about getting a pair of young tumblers. After they have gotten settled down I would let them out. Do they naturally just fly high and come back later?

Regards


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would not fly just two birds, hawks can take two out pretty quick.. best to fly a flock as better saftey in numbers as they have more eyes to looks around and a bigger flock flying close together is a deterent as hawks like to pick out single birds.


----------

